# cove mountain kennels



## kusgra (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi 
I wondered if anyone has any experience with Cove Mountain Kennels in Pocatella (Chris Colt) for dog training?

Thanks!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

kusgra said:


> Hi
> I wondered if anyone has any experience with Cove Mountain Kennels in Pocatella (Chris Colt) for dog training?
> 
> Thanks!


Gen used to live a few houses away from me. He's a great guy, very dedicated, and good. He has a real passion for bird hunting and dog training. I haven't seen Chris for years but I'm sure none of that has changed.


----------

